# Parkside wet and dry vac at Lidl on Thursday £59.99



## martinka (12 Jul 2016)

I bought one of these 2 or 3 years back to use for dust extraction with my scroll saw. It has a socket for the saw, or any other power tool, so that the vac turns on and off with the saw. I've been more than pleased with this vac, and besides dust extraction for the scroll saw, it gets used for the cleaning the garage, the house, the car, and even the yard after I cut some wood outside. It's not as quiet as the Henry, but that's not been a problem for me, I just turn the amp up to number 11 or wear earphones. It's almost half the price of the Henry and comes with a three year warranty, but it seems that robust that it's unlikely to ever be needed.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-249 ... l&id=35365


----------



## Claymore (12 Jul 2016)

........


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Jul 2016)

I bought one early last year for a bedroom refurb project (little wood work but a lot of cement plaster and old paint dust. It hasn't missed a beat so far. It is noisy but it has very effective suction.

It has a slightly wider pipe than the Henry range, so those tools won't fit without fettling, but that's been OK in practice. The hose goes straight onto my Makita rail saw, whereas Henrys don't.

Overall, really pleased, but I don't know how long it will last. The wheels look a bit flimsy, but I've had no problems so far.

E.


----------



## NazNomad (13 Jul 2016)

Can someone confirm...Does this vacuum collect the dust in a bag or in the stainless bin?


----------



## Chrispy (13 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":2vo8ysc7 said:


> Can someone confirm...Does this vacuum collect the dust in a bag or in the stainless bin?


Paper bag, I get mine from Dustbag.co.uk (no connection)


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Jul 2016)

Both bag and bin. Mine came with a foam filter to go around the central part in case you wanted to use it bagless.

The official bag is fairly hard to find and expensive, but other "30 litre", shorter (height) bags can be made to fit. I've just lifted the floor of mine by a few inches by putting a board in the bottom - when full, the bags need to be supported - I think someone else on the forum suggested it, and it works well.

In case you're wondering, the obvious yellow cap on the front is so you can empty it after using it wet. Strikes me as utterly pointless.


----------



## NazNomad (13 Jul 2016)

Thanks folks. If I have to buy consumables for it then, in true Dragon's Den style, I'm out.


----------



## Mark A (13 Jul 2016)

I've been using one for the past three or four years, and over the last seven months it's seen daily heavy use on my house renovation. 

Suction is still good, no wheels have fallen off and bags are cheap from eBay. 

Can't be beaten for £60.


----------



## martinka (13 Jul 2016)

Claymore":3vo3gczz said:


> every now and again I open the french doors on my workshop set the vac to blow and starting at the back of the workshop i blow any standing dust outside!
> Brian



I haven't used that side of mine with having a compressor in the garage, but thinking about it, the vac might do a better job. Having said that, our new neighbour has washing on the line every single day, so maybe it's not a good idea unless I want to fall out with them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claymore (13 Jul 2016)

........


----------



## Rorschach (13 Jul 2016)

Had an older version of this, worked well for about 7 years and seen some heavy abuse, now it is starting to whine a bit and is probably on it's last legs. Before it conks out completely I am going to buy the new one tomorrow. Old one will be relegated to really mucky work or something until it finally dies.


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Jul 2016)

Two possible reasons for the whine:

- Bearings (can't do much about this, most likely)
- Muck stuck on the impeller vanes. 

If you don't mind stripping it down (mucky job probably), you might be able to clean it. I've done this several times with my Earlex. The motor assembly has a metal cover over the vanes, which is push-fitted onto a plastic chassis. I've found that by putting it in a sealed plastic bag in the freezer, I can get the plastic to shrink more than the metal, so the lid pops off easily. 

You might be able to do this with the Parkside, if it's similar. I haven't needed to strip mine down yet, so don't know if it's possible. My Earlex one is still going fine, but gets noisy periodically and that fixes it.

Regards,

E.


----------



## Rorschach (14 Jul 2016)

I think it's likely the bearings, I have stripped and cleaned it out several times over the years so I know its good inside, as you say though the bearings can't be replaced, they are 1 piece within the motor frame. I don't expect it will be long before the brushes are worn either and if i remember they were not easy to replace.

I have had many years of good service so am happy to buy another. My current one won't chucked out, I'll just find another use for it somewhere else until it dies.


----------



## Bob1 (29 Jul 2016)

Thanks Martinka you have cost me£59.99 at Lidl.
Money well spent though I'm chuffed with its performance!


----------



## Ian down london way (30 Jul 2016)

NazNomad:
I use mine with the paper filer that mounts around the interal part within the steel drum, and its not consumable. 
I did buy a spare, so that I could use the van to clean out its own filter, but the original filter is better with fine dust than the replacement. So for me, there are no consumables.


----------



## Rorschach (30 Jul 2016)

Won't be any consumables for me either since I use a cyclone, the drum and filter rarely need cleaning.


----------

